# How About A Roll Call



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well we are into this crazy situation for a few weeks now. How are all you fellow waterfowlers doing? How are you dealing with this? 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

My family and I are good. I'm still working. Spent my last set of days off building shelves in the garage and painted up some old goose decoys. Still have more shelves to build and decoys to paint.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Can’t get rid of me that easy Jerry!
Doing good.
Decided to renovate the backyard and also have enough old projects in the shop to keep me busy for a year or so.
I am very blessed that my duck club is not just a ‘one season’ club.
We have skeet towers, a 500 yard rifle range, and a pistol range.
Lots of habitat projects at the club and also building a mini carport to park my Ranger under.
You and everyone else take care of yourselves!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

All good here.8)


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Glad you guys are okay.

Work has been crazy but it's settled down a bit. Other than a case of Shingles last week (I wouldn't wish that on anyone) life is good. But I do have a bad case of cabin fever. I only like social distancing while I'm hunting. 

You know 2020 has been a weird year so far. I wish everyone the best & take care of yourself and family.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for asking. 

All is well in my neck of the woods. Healthy and employed. 

Finally getting close to finishing my basement that I've been working on for over a year. Finished sanding drywall last week, and got it all sprayed with primer and the ceilings painted. Got the flooring in the bathroom, and hope to hang the doors and all the baseboards and trim this week. Now that the **** drywall is done, I'm very motivated to get it done and out of my life so I can move on to more important things with my time like making decoys and training my lab!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My life has been business as usual.....until the last couple weeks. We live on a remote island in the Gulf of Alaska. It's almost impossible to get a cold or flu unless someone flies into Kodiak for some R&R. I don't know anyone who has had a cold or flu in the seven years I've been here. Because of a couple family tragedies the last six months, I have decided to move home.
I currently have crates of belongings on a Span Alaska barge somewhere in the gulf. They're suppose to get to Washington on the 12th but Span Alaska has warned me not to expect it on time. I have to have a personal friend come get me and my dogs in his DeHavallin Beaver bush plane just to get to Kodiak. My flights to Seattle have been cancelled four times and I've had to rebook each time. I still haven't got reimbursed for the first four! It was a hassle finding a vet that would get my dog's health certificates so they can travel with me. Two hotels in Auburn, Washington cancelled my reservations and U-Haul cancelled me once. There's been way more hassles and probably more to come so suffice to say it's been a royal pain in the ass so far.
On top of all that, I have no idea how my immune system will handle being down in the lower 48 for the first little while. I have to be in quarantine for 14 days before I get to see my mother who has stage 4 cancer. Thank goodness my ex wife is going to put me up in one of her hotels for a couple weeks.
Screw this virus!!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your situation. I hope somehow it will get better for you.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

My family is doing good. I am still working as well. I am sorry to hear about those that are struggling. I hope all will make a clear recovery. I took my family camping in the middle of nowhere, and that was good for the kids, and my wife. Well wishes to all.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

all good here


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Turning old decoys into divers, not the best painting, but it'll do for me.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hope everyone is well and we can all get through this together! I’m pretty secure for now being infrastructure critical company. Wife did get furloughed but has been able to pick up some in call shifts at her GI lab but her works more to just get her out of the house. Been pretty bored on the weekends though now our house Reno is done. Just been shooting some clay pigeons with the new SX4 20 to get the feel for her. Last weekend I got most all of my spread converted to Texas rigs and invested in 3 doz new full body mallards. This weekend I got a dozen avian Maltas floaters and rigged up then like raptor, painted up some old decs into cans. Think they turned out good enough I’ll try doing a few more next weekend.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Tried my hand at some reds last night. I need to search for some burnt ember and elephant skin grey to get the heads and bills re done in the right colors but think they’ll work fine when I get those touches done.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a little flocking to do. I'm waiting for it to warm up a little. 

I need to get something going to get my mind off the current situation.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm dating. Other than that I'm OK.
.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Does she like Squirrel gizzard?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm dated.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Does she like Squirrel gizzard?


Ha, no but I got her to eat BBQ'd raccoon. She liked it! But heck, who doesn't like BBQ'd ****.
.


----------

